#  Schulmedizin >   Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit, Fieber - aus KH entlassen >

## JV93

Hallo,  
ich habe nun seit über zwei Wochen Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit. Die Übelkeit kommt nicht von den Kopfschmerzen, da sie auch auftritt wenn die Kopfschmerzen mal weniger stark sind. Seit fünf Tagen habe ich mittlerweile zusätzlich einen stark schmerzenden Nacken, Schwindel und leichtes Fieber.
Ich war nun mittlerweile drei mal beim Hausarzt, einmal beim ärztlichen Bereitschaftsdienst und gestern Nacht in einer Uniklinik in der Notaufnahme.
Mein Hausarzt hatte mein Blut untersucht und ich hab mit ihm gestern die Ergebnisse besprochen, dabei hat er gesagt, er möchte ich ins Krankenhaus einweisen, weil ich mal komplett durchgecheckt werden muss wegen meiner hohen Entzündungswerte und ihm nichts mehr einfällt, da das schon zu lange geht. Er hat mich mit der Verdachtsdiagnose Meningitis eingewiesen.
Dann war ich im Krankenhaus und bakterielle Meningitis wurde sofort ausgeschlossen, da ich dann schlechter aussehen würde. Der Pfleger hat mir Blut abgenommen.
Dann habe ich circa drei Stunden gewartet bis die Neurologin mich untersucht hat und die Blutergebisse da waren. Diese waren dann anscheinend besser. Dann hab ich wieder drei Stunden gewartet bis sie gesagt hat ich soll nun ein Kopf-CT machen lassen und dann wieder drei Stunden bis schließlich eine Lumbalpunktion gemacht wurde.
Dann nochmal circa zwei Stunden bis die Ergebnisse davon da waren. Schmerzmittel habe ich auf mehrmalige Nachfrage erst um 4 Uhr morgens bekommen (Ich war ab 20 Uhr da). 
Die Ergebnisse der Lumbalpunktion waren unauffällig und wir warten ob die Schmerzmittel helfen war das letzte was die Neurologin zu mir gesagt hat.
Danach hatte ich das Gefühl ich wurde vergessen, denn die Ärztin kam nicht wieder und auch kein Pfleger. Ich war im Schockraum abgelegt, weil ansonsten wohl nix frei war. 
Um circa halb 6 hab ich dann einen Pfleger, der mich zuvor auch aufgenommen hatte, gefragt wie es denn jetzt weitergeht. Er hat gemeint die Neurologin wollte morgens noch eine Verlaufskontrolle machen und mich dem Oberarzt vorstellen.
Deshalb solle ich mich bis dahin nochmal im Schockraum hinlegen.
Das hab ich gemacht und dann kam um 7 Uhr ein anderer Pfleger und hat gemeint ich kann jetzt eigentlich gehen.
Dann hat mir eine andere Pflegerin noch den Entlassbrief oder sowas in der Art gebracht, aber einen Arzt habe ich nicht mehr gesehen und mir wurde auch nicht gesagt wie ich nun weiter verfahren soll.
Mittlerweile glaube ich, die Ärztin wollte mich eigentlich nochmal sehen und eventuell den weiteren Verlauf besprechen, aber die Pfleger haben mich dann entlassen.
Zuvor früher am Abend war auch ein anderer Arzt bei mir, der mich untersucht hat. Schätze mal ein Kardiologe oder Innere Medizin, aber hat sich nicht bei mir vorgestellt.
Der war noch gar nicht mit mir fertig, dann kam aber schon die Neurologin und hat gemeint wir machen jetzt das CT. Dann hat der Arzt gesagt "gut dann arbeitet erstmal den neurologischen Teil ab", was sich für mich eigentlich so angehört hat, als ob danach noch was anderes als neurologisches untersucht wird.
Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn.
Ich bin nun heut den ganzen Tag im Bett gelegen, habe ziemlich Schmerzen bei Bewegung von der Lumbalpunktion (dazu hat mir auch niemand gesagt ob ich mich schonen soll oder sonstiges).
Mir geht es aber nicht besser und da mein Hausarzt ja auch nicht weiter weiß und meinte ich kann nicht so lange warten bis ich Termine bei den Fachärzten bekomme, frage ich mich nun ob sie mich nicht lieber im Krankenhaus behalten hätten sollen und auch noch andere Dinge als neurologisch untersuchen?
Ich kann jetzt nicht die nächsten vier Wochen so weiter machen und mich von Schmerzmitteln und MCP ernähren, weil mir durchgehend übel ist und ich Kopfschmerzen habe. Die Nächte bin ich schweißgebadet und friere und schwitze abwechselnd.  
Wie würdet ihr am einer Stelle vorgehen? 
Die Symptome hinnehmen und warten bis ich Termine bei Fachärzten bekomme oder nochmal mit einem Krankenhaus in Kontakt treten?

----------


## josie

Hallo JV93!
Ich würde mich am Montag beim HA vorstellen, mit dem Entlassbrief und wenn er der Meinung ist, daß Du nochmals stationär ins KH sollst, dann soll er mit dem KH Kontakt aufnehmen, dann kann er evt seine Meinung gleich kundtun, wenn er mit der Vorgehensweise nicht einverstanden ist.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## gisie63

Hallo JV93,
wenn es Dir zunehmend schlechter geht, dann kannst Du auch den Notarzt anrufen. In der Regel werden die Patienten dann ins Krankenhaus eingewiesen. Aber mach das bitte wirklich nur, wenn es Dir schlecht geht.
Gute Besserung
LG gisie

----------

